# perch training



## sleachy

MRL..tell us about perch training!!!
I saw it in your other post and I have never heard of it before.


----------



## Samba

I had visions of a parrot at first....


----------



## sleachy

LOL!
When I put it into my search box, I had to specify "dog" because I got a bunch of bird related stuff!!! LOL


----------



## Samba

It is teaching the dog to turn on their forehand or front legs. I would think this creates rear end awareness. I don't know all the salient benefits though. 

I am just trying to avoid appearing on this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP8FiXAzCRg


----------



## Samba

How cute is this little dog doing perch training??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsvNvK8T1z8


----------



## SouthernThistle

> Originally Posted By: SambaIt is teaching the dog to turn on their forehand or front legs. I would think this creates rear end awareness. I don't know all the salient benefits though.
> 
> I am just trying to avoid appearing on this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP8FiXAzCRg


Gotta love the Great Dane going UNDER the jump...the Lab going through the course on its own...and the Westie that thought, "wait a minute! where the heck am I?????"


----------



## Amaruq

Lynn_P recently posted a video of Laos doing perch training. I think it was in the SCH section and within the last 2 or 3 weeks I believe.


----------



## Lynn_P

Laos ~ Perch Work 

*3 weeks into perch work (rear end awareness) with Laos. Just starting to place myself in basic position and getting Laos to move (pivot) with me. As you can tell he does better in one direction ...*


----------



## Samba

Good video! I think there might be a bird perch in the background??


----------



## Lynn_P

.. you might be right.


----------



## Samba

Here's another approach to the concept:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xx_e4S-vHM&NR=1


----------



## mygsds

I have a question - what height should the stand be at?

Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: perch training (Hey Lynn Wildhaus!)*

I just have a small plastic stool I got at the store....6 " ? 8" ?
Mine isn't square either, so my clever girls need to manage around that too.

If Lynn pops up she has a great video of working her dog(s) on a perch in the house. I couldn't find the link. She's also probably home with the perch and can give the height and other hints.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: perch training (Hey Lynn Wildhaus!)*

Here is the link to Lynn's thread on perch work. Laos~Perch Work~video 

Further down are a couple of other video links as well, including this one: Perch Training - Part 1


----------



## Lynn_P

*Re: perch training (Hey Lynn Wildhaus!)*

Perch Work... 

Click Above for Video.


----------



## mygsds

*Re: perch training (Hey Lynn Wildhaus!)*

Thanks I did watch her video - she used a very small step. I may give it a shot using a Rubbermaid type of stool - maybe a bit higher than I need.

Pat


----------



## sleachy

*Re: perch training (Hey Lynn Wildhaus!)*

I just "ordered" one from my brother who is feening to make something!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Perch training - great for winter indoor training!*

Thanks Lynn and everyone else for finding and posting the links. This really is an easy and fun thing to teach, and can help with our clicker skills as well.


----------



## AgileGSD

*Re: Perch training - great for winter indoor training!*

This video shows perch training to a even higher level:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WPzMzBC3Zc(Video is about 7 minutes and shows lots of real cool puppy class training but if you want to just see the perch training, it starts at about 2:50)

And this one shows how to teach heel position using perch work from one the students in the above class. This is pretty interesting and different: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97a2JT_6sX4


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: Perch training - great for winter indoor training!*



> Originally Posted By: AgileGSDThis video shows perch training to a even higher level:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WPzMzBC3Zc(Videoo is about 7 minutes and shows lots of real cool puppy class trining but if you want to just see the perch training, it starts at about 2:50)
> 
> And this one shows how to teach heel position using perch work from one the students in the above class. This is pretty interesting and different: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97a2JT_6sX4


Fixed the first link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WPzMzBC3Zc


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Perch training - great for winter indoor training!*

THANKS! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Perch training - great for winter indoor training!*

Wow that video was great!!!


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: Perch training - great for winter indoor training!*

Agreed, though with an over 80#er it isn't as fluid as those little breeds! I could just see Karlo trying to get all 4's in a butter dish!
We are working on this, too, as we haven't been able to train lately at the club where there is much more room than my kitchen!
Karlo is enjoying the treats at least


----------



## AgileGSD

*Re: Perch training - great for winter indoor training!*



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Wow that video was great!!!


 If you liked that, Silvia Trkman's website is really good. Lots of videos and articles about a range of training topics. Probably one of my fave training sites.

http://silvia.trkman.net/


----------



## Tbarrios333

Samba said:


> Here's another approach to the concept:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Heel between makes regular heel a snap!‬‏


Wow, this is an old thread, but this video is brilliant!


----------



## Rerun

Have been working on this with Dante. I'm not entirely clear on how to teach him what I'd like to teach him, but so far we can spin in a circle both ways and he understands what it's used for in that once I put it out, he steps up on it with his front feet.

Like Karlo, at the very least, he enjoys all the yummy treats just for putting his feet somewhere and spinning in circles.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Rerun said:


> Like Karlo, at the very least, he enjoys all the yummy treats just for putting his feet somewhere and spinning in circles.


Lol that's cute! The puppy is that same, but Denali thinks it is beneath her. 

I just picked up a tub at TS and i'm trying to teach her to face me when she steps up.


----------

